# Amazon Employed Delivery Drivers (Does your WH have them?)



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

I thought Amazon only used 3rd party Shipping Contractors (the white vans) and us Flex Drivers...

Well, a few weeks ago (actually most of the time now) I was very agitated with DLA5. I'd show up for my 4pm (always arrive 15-30 early) and the WH is not ready. On that particular day, 4pm Flex Drivers did not get into the WH until AFTER 4:30pm so of course; everyone is late and backed up. When the "Checker" came out (I was one of the first 4s going in), he mentioned that all the cars in the WH holding us up are 330 drivers and they are actual Amazon Employees who use their own car. I thought at the time he had no clue what he was talking about because a few months prior a "Blue Vest" mentioned that a "new" contractor started delivering (there are 3 contractor companies out of DLA5) and they start at 3:30pm.

Today, I had a 4pm and we rolled into the WH just before 4pm. It's rare now that we roll in at 3:45pm now because of these 3:30 Amazon drivers. I was talking to the "Checker" a bit while waiting to go inside the WH today. The "Checker" a different person from a few weeks back said all the 3:30pm cars are Amazon Employees and what they do is work the belt with an Amazon Manager and that Manager assigns them a rack. I said, "really" they are actual employees of Amazon. "Checker" said; "yes," they work part of the belt and deliver in their own cars. Then the "Checker" said he was not sure how much they made per hour, but he stated he thinks more than Flex Drivers since they use their own car and are Employees. So, I am thinking they also get paid per mile too.

I've always been told Amazon does not have direct employee delivery drivers. Looks they do, but also using them for some warehouse sorting/work too. I just find that very interesting news and how it could affect Flex Drivers down the line. 

I'm not sure if every WH has Amazon Employed Drivers, but looks like DLA5 does - the 3:30pm cars lined up in lane 3 & 4.


----------



## LauraC (Aug 10, 2017)

This has always been the case for DLA5. I started there at the end of January and they've always had Amazon employee drivers who use their own vehicles. I've accidentally gotten in line with them once, 3rd car from the front. To let me out, all the drivers in front and behind me had to circle out and back in again to make it fair for the 2 cars in front of me. Had some pissed off drivers at me that day.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

Don't know how I missed that one. Always thought it was contractors only. Back in December when I got deactivated for a week, I spoke with one of the van companies since they were posting CL ads like crazy with $150/day pay. If I knew Amazon had hired drivers, I would have definitely looked as I even considered a FC job then said forget it since the pay was so low. 

The Amazon Employee Drivers ... Not sure how accurate this is, but I was told that they make $72 flat (equivalent a 4 hr Flex block). They arrive at 2:30 and work the belt until 3:30, then load up and deliver their rack. After 90 days, the pay increases to $90. Not bad for a hour work on a belt then getting 20 or so packages to deliver (I've never seen them with huge racks). Probably no more than 1.5-2 hrs worth of actual driving/delivering. All are considered part time. They cover all car expenses like us, but could not confirm if they get any other kind of benefits (like health/dental/401k/etc) since actual employees.


----------

